# Tortoise Forum Mobile Apps are here!



## Josh (Sep 3, 2011)

In case you haven't heard yet, we finally have our very own Tortoise Forum apps in the iTunes and Android app stores! This is very exciting news as I know a growing number of you are a part of our community via your mobile devices.
These apps will allow you to access the entire forum from your mobile device. You will be able to attach and view photos, participate in polls, start new topics - and new users will even be able to register via the app! Oh - and did I mention both apps are completely FREE!?






-Tortoise Forum App for Android
-Tortoise Forum App for iOS

Please check out the new apps and let us know what you think! As always, your feedback is greatly appreciated. If you use the app please take a minute to write us a review in the app store.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Cameron (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome Josh! I have had a lot of things going on lately and haven't been able to get online much. This helps a bunch!


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 3, 2011)

Sweet! ...... and yes I have snuck a peek once or twice on the 
" gang" .. while at work ... now this makes it more tempting! 


JD~


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome! 

I searched for an app the other day and was gutted. Accessing the site from safari on my iphone is so hard. An app will make it so much easier.
Currently downloading


----------



## JohnathanO (Sep 5, 2011)

The app is great. 

Thanks Josh


----------



## dmmj (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like I am gonna have to go kicking and screaming into the 21st century app world, now the only choice is what phone to get?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't know if anyone else has experienced this but when i go into the current section of the ap.
Whatever thread I click on there always comes up "thread does not exist" so i go back out and then click on it again and it loads fine.

I'm using the iPhone 3GS with the app.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 6, 2011)

stephanie mine does the same i juct click refresh and when i upload pics from gallery it says 'error choose another file' [none work?] :/


----------



## jrholls (Sep 6, 2011)

Love the app. A little buggy, but it's great none the less. Thanks guys


----------



## 68merc (Sep 6, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> I don't know if anyone else has experienced this but when i go into the current section of the ap.
> Whatever thread I click on there always comes up "thread does not exist" so i go back out and then click on it again and it loads fine.
> 
> I'm using the iPhone 3GS with the app.



Im heaving the same issue with my DROIDX


----------



## NEtorts (Sep 6, 2011)

anything available for black berry????


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 6, 2011)

downloaded. It looks user friendly. I just need time to play on it. How exciting. I guess I know what I'll be doing during my kids soccer practices.

I love it, but everything I click on says "thread doesn't exist." I'm sure all the bugs will get worked out. I just keep refreshing page.


----------



## Josh (Sep 7, 2011)

NEtorts said:


> anything available for black berry????



Nothing for blackberry yet...

Thanks for the feedback on bugs! I have forwarded the issues we're having to the developer!
Glad you guys seem to like it!!!


----------



## Neltharion (Sep 7, 2011)

Can someone tell me the EXACT name to find it in the Android Market? I've been searching, but it doesn't pop up. 

UPDATE: Ignore my request. I'm a bonehead. It would help if I was searching under FREE apps. Found it, and like it so far.


----------



## Missy (Sep 7, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 7, 2011)

great i got a old iphone the other day and im going to get it awsome

good job Josh and everyone that who was apart of this awsome job .

Thank the LORD


----------



## Guggie (Sep 8, 2011)

Anyone seeing a whole lot of what looks like a black bird or something used as a placeholder image?


----------



## ffion13 (Sep 8, 2011)

Help , I am new to this forum, I have just registered, it said to go to my emails to activate my account, so I clicked on the link but it didn't do anything and said my account was already active. It also says I have 1 new private message but when I'd try to click on it it says I don't have permission to view it. Apologies if I am posting this on the wrong thing, but I am completly new and a bit stuck  xx


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 8, 2011)

ffion13 said:


> Help , I am new to this forum, I have just registered, it said to go to my emails to activate my account, so I clicked on the link but it didn't do anything and said my account was already active. It also says I have 1 new private message but when I'd try to click on it it says I don't have permission to view it. Apologies if I am posting this on the wrong thing, but I am completly new and a bit stuck  xx



Hi ffion13:

When it tells you to go to your emails to activate your account, it means that you have been sent an email and in order to activate your account you have to click on the link in the email. Your account is activated. As for the private message, I'm sorry, I can't help you with that. Do you have the box checked "receive PM's from members" on your user CP page?

The reason you didn't see your posts appearing on the forum is because new members have their posts moderated for the first few posts. A moderator has to approve it before it shows up.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 8, 2011)

ffion13 said:


> Help , I am new to this forum, I have just registered, it said to go to my emails to activate my account, so I clicked on the link but it didn't do anything and said my account was already active. It also says I have 1 new private message but when I'd try to click on it it says I don't have permission to view it. Apologies if I am posting this on the wrong thing, but I am completly new and a bit stuck  xx



I had this problem.

Activate your account and then leave it a while. Come back and you should be able to access your PM's.
I think it just needs a few moments to process your activation etc.


----------



## Guggie (Sep 8, 2011)

Guggie said:


> Anyone seeing a whole lot of what looks like a black bird or something used as a placeholder image?



Ok. It's a cat not a bird. I can't post a pic of it. Anyone else see it?


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Sep 8, 2011)

I see it. it goes right before the picture and if you click on it it shows up as the picture next to it.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 8, 2011)

i seen it ,[the cat]
shows up as every pic for a minute or 2 but then it goes......i was thinking.....DOES EVERYONE HAVE THE SAME CAT!  still a great app!


----------



## tweeter (Sep 10, 2011)

Just downloaded to my droid and iPad, both are charging, so haven't used them yet. Can't wait! I'm going to CA next week, and it'll be so handy to have them. Thanks!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 10, 2011)

Love this app for my iphone - as others said, safari just wasn't forum friendly! Now I'll be even more tempted to be on my phone while working!  Only complaint is also the same as above - every thread you click on says "thread doesn't exist" then you have to go back and reload, but otherwise great app and I LOVE IT!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm on it right now with the new iPad I got, and it's pretty neat. Thanks, Josh!



68merc said:


> Im heaving the same issue with my DROIDX



Yeah, I'm having the same problem with some threads, too. Seems like some threads work fine, but others are inaccessible.


----------



## Mgridgaway (Sep 12, 2011)

It's a great start but there are definitely a few bugs that need to be ironed out. The cat, the weird erroring out. Otherwise looking good!


----------



## SailingMystic (Sep 12, 2011)

Josh said:


> In case you haven't heard yet, we finally have our very own Tortoise Forum apps in the iTunes and Android app stores! This is very exciting news as I know a growing number of you are a part of our community via your mobile devices.
> These apps will allow you to access the entire forum from your mobile device. You will be able to attach and view photos, participate in polls, start new topics - and new users will even be able to register via the app! Oh - and did I mention both apps are completely FREE!?
> 
> 
> ...



Terrific! I'm new (today) and was just wondering if there was an App for the iPhone. Excellent- signed up! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 12, 2011)

yes everyone is having problem with the cat lol!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 12, 2011)

I have not seen the cat yet...


----------



## Josh (Sep 12, 2011)

Can someone take a screenshot of the cat??


----------



## Guggie (Sep 12, 2011)

Josh said:


> Can someone take a screenshot of the cat??



I have one but can't post it on this thread. It won't let me. I'll see if I can upload it to my Smugmug site and link to it from there.

I put it in a new post in the General area.


----------



## DocNezzy (Sep 13, 2011)

I must be an idiot! I can't even figure out how to sign in.


----------



## DixieParadise (Sep 13, 2011)

Downloading as I am typing. Wish this activated while I was in St Thomas. I really missed you guys. My laptop battery was just enough to check emails everyday.....but got that solved now!!!!


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok everyone I think we have fixed the "invalid thread ID" error. Please check your apps and let me know if it persists.

Still looking into what that darn cat is all about!

Thanks for the feedback and support everyone!! If we can figure out a forum app maybe we should also make a tortoise game app!


----------



## Mgridgaway (Sep 13, 2011)

Couldn't get the unspecified error bug to appear 

Here are some pics of the cat. One in thread, one when you tap it.


----------



## evlinLoutries (Sep 17, 2011)

I already use the app, it's lovely..

And I wrote this post using this app..


----------



## Mgridgaway (Oct 1, 2011)

Might be temporary, but I've been getting a lot of connection errors when tapping on a photo. I have the latest version.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 1, 2011)

I have the app on my phone (HTC Evo 4G; installed it yesterday) and so far so good! I'll post again if there is a major error
...no cats here, by the way LOL


----------



## Guggie (Oct 1, 2011)

Mgridgaway said:


> Might be temporary, but I've been getting a lot of connection errors when tapping on a photo. I have the latest version.



Ditto. It allows me to swipe and see all but the first pic, even though they all say Connection Error.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 2, 2011)

i have it on my wife's ipad. very cool. I don't like it as much as the online one, but it lets me know instantly when people respond to a thread or whatever. I like it being moblie too. I rate it 4/5 anyhow.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 3, 2011)

I am having the same issue as above with connection errors on pretty much every photo I click on - glad to see I am not the only one! I was beginning to think I needed to throw my Iphone out the window to solve the problem! 

- Good news is I haven't had the other "thread doesn't exist" and "cat photo" issues since I downloaded the update! THANKS JOSH!


----------



## Jessie (Feb 12, 2012)

How do I start a new thread via the app??? I've been frustrated with it for simply this one reason. Otherwise I love it. It makes a quick question on the go truely quick.


----------



## Josh (Feb 13, 2012)

Go to the subforum you want your new thread to reside in, then touch the arrow icon in the top right and select "New Thread"


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Jul 14, 2012)

Josh said:


> Go to the subforum you want your new thread to reside in, then touch the arrow icon in the top right and select "New Thread"



It does not show that on mine


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jul 27, 2012)

Josh said:


> In case you haven't heard yet, we finally have our very own Tortoise Forum apps in the iTunes and Android app stores! This is very exciting news as I know a growing number of you are a part of our community via your mobile devices.
> These apps will allow you to access the entire forum from your mobile device. You will be able to attach and view photos, participate in polls, start new topics - and new users will even be able to register via the app! Oh - and did I mention both apps are completely FREE!?
> 
> -Tortoise Forum App for Android
> ...



I'm using the app right now! Ha! I came across it while looking up tortoise apps on the app store and got it and made an account! I later found there was a website!


----------



## tortilita (Jul 31, 2012)

I love the app! It makes it a lot easier since I don't have time to sit at a computer!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 1, 2012)

tortilita said:


> I love the app! It makes it a lot easier since I don't have time to sit at a computer!



Yes!


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 2, 2012)

stephiiberrybean said:


> I don't know if anyone else has experienced this but when i go into the current section of the ap.
> Whatever thread I click on there always comes up "thread does not exist" so i go back out and then click on it again and it loads fine.
> 
> I'm using the iPhone 3GS with the app.



Mines doing the same

Hey, I keep getting a message that says "parse error- the remote server sent an unknown response. This could be a result of the forum software plugin being outdated. Tap the "report" button below to send this report to support for analysis" on certain threads on the iPhone app, but the website is fine, any idea what this is? Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Aug 2, 2012)

Atra42o said:


> Mines doing the same
> 
> Hey, I keep getting a message that says "parse error- the remote server sent an unknown response. This could be a result of the forum software plugin being outdated. Tap the "report" button below to send this report to support for analysis" on certain threads on the iPhone app, but the website is fine, any idea what this is? Anyone else having this problem?





Me too im having the same problem


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 2, 2012)

leonardo the tmnt said:


> Me too im having the same problem



It's been doing this since Tuesday night... I even deleted the app, then reinstalled thinking it might help, but it didn't... U got any ideas?


----------



## Josh (Aug 2, 2012)

If you are getting parse errors please submit as much info as you can to ForumRunner.com


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 3, 2012)

Josh said:


> If you are getting parse errors please submit as much info as you can to ForumRunner.com


Thanks Josh... I hope they're able to find the problem and fix it cuz it's frustrating lol


----------



## Rover15 (Sep 23, 2012)

I spend most of my time on this site via my black berry bold 9900 with there was an app for black berry make it a lot easier I'm not ready to switch to the Iphone or android I love my black berry  keep me updated if a black berry one comes out ill even pay .... .99 cents for it :


----------



## BarbMaul (Nov 23, 2012)

I was really excited to find this on my iPhone!


----------



## Mgridgaway (Jan 11, 2013)

Is there any way that the iphone app can be updated to support the 5's new screen size?


----------

